# MicrosoftÂ® Windows MediaÂ® Player 10



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What a sack of sh*t version 10 is.









Does anyone understand how to use it?









I cant seem to find out how to do really basic things









Never had these usability issues with previous versions









Is it just me?


















Paul


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I was just about to question your sanity. Then I realised I'm still on version 9


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

err is that the thing that plays them 15 second clips on sites I'm not supposed to know about


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What problems are you having Hawkey?

It seems to work OK for most of my chores.

You could install an older version from a third pary if you need it.









http://www.free-codecs.com/K_Lite_Codec_Pack_download.htm


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Right click on the "Now Playing" button and you should see most of the options you're missing.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree Paul. It's truly horrible. I prefer the old version 6 Media Player but unfortunatley that doesn't work with a lot of newer content. Wrong codecs I suppose.

The most irritating thing about version 10 is its incessant need to connect to the Internet, even though I've turned off all the options I can find that should make it stop jabbering. I just block the blasted thing at the firewall now.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't use Media Player myself.

Why not try Winamp? I find this much more easier to use.









http://www.winamp.com/


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to resurrect this old topic...but I'm having another bad day with this crap software....I must be missing something....









In previous versions, I'm sure I could pop in a music CD, sit back and listen to the music *and* read a bit about the band etc. I cant find this last bit anywhere, just load of ads to other singles, CDs etc etc.

What am I dong wrong?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I still haven't figured out Windows Media Player 10. It is, as you originally suggested, a "sack of sh*t"









I have a firewall rule that blocks Windows Media Player from making outbound connections so I never get the band/album information anyway. I'm just off to try Media Player 11 Beta to see if it's more user friendly or whether they've made it even worse


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, equally confusing. You now get to the band/album info from the "Library" button. You can right-click on the album sleeve icon to either "Find" or "Update" album information. As with version 10, there appear to be several check boxes you need to tick in Options (if you can find those) to enable retrieval of various information from the Internet:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i just use windows classic player 6.4 ,no bull**** attached + winamp for music, if you cant play a film/music then you dont have the right codec ,i use ffdshow which plays just about anything filmwise ,you can also load the film into an app called 'gspot' (free) which will tell you what codec it is and also if you have the codec installed.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Windows Media Player =
















iTunes =

























I'll get me coat.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

makky said:


> Windows Media Player =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sensible. iTunes and Quicktime. Can't go wrong. If I'm using the PC it's either Realplayer or WM v9.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Running_man said:


> makky said:
> 
> 
> > Windows Media Player =
> ...


You do know that there is a Windows version of iTunes?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

At risk of throwing another idea into the pot, what about Winamp?

I am on Version 5.21 and have almost my entire CD collection on it (over 35,000 tracks) many many CD Rips.

Never had any stability issues, lightening quick on moving between tracks and plenty of artist info available online. However, my tracks are all on a well-maintained dedicated hard drive; which helps with stability.

Anyone else use Winamp?

Neal


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

TimD said:


> You do know that there is a Windows version of iTunes?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


Sorry I forgot to say;







I meant for streaming video. I do have the Windows version of iTunes. I've also got Windows Media Player for Mac which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, 6 months is up, time for my rant again







:

<rant>

Version 10 cannot really be this bad...can it?

Version 9 used to show you all sorts of information about the artist / band. Their complete history etc. It was interesting reading while you were listening to their music.

Now all I get is an image of the album cover and a load of links to sales sites.

I must be doing something wrong.

Someone show me how to get Version 10 to display this artist information....please.

</rant>

Rant over...at least for another 6 months.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Paul, I havent used it but it does sound like a right pain in the arse







As for the sales links etc, looks like Microsoft are at it again


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

ncon said:


> At risk of throwing another idea into the pot, what about Winamp?
> 
> I am on Version 5.21 and have almost my entire CD collection on it (over 35,000 tracks) many many CD Rips.
> 
> ...


I use Winmp too. I'm on version 5.32 now (I have no idea if it's the latest one or not). I use MusicMatch 8.0 for CD rips and burning because I can't figure out how to do it with anything else. I have Windows Media Player 10 too but I can't say I ever use it except to watch the whirly background images when I play something occasionally.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Try J River Media Player used it for 2 years now very nice. I may be able to help you out with it!

/http://www.jrmediacenter.com/


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Nobody here ever uses mplayer at all?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

another vote for winamp here for mp3's ,also use media player classic and vlc player for films.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> another vote for winamp here


OK, I downloaded it, put a commercial music CD in and its playing....so-far-so-good....

But how do I get to tell me all about the band that is playing? *This is the bit I want*.

In MicrosoftÂ® Windows MediaÂ® Player 9, it used to poll the internet, and bring back reams of info on the band currently playing.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

winamp shows id3 tags in the top right, it shows band/song/album if the disc or mp3 has id3 tags (some older albums dont)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> winamp shows id3 tags in the top right, it shows band/song/album if the disc or mp3 has id3 tags (some older albums dont)


This isn't what I mean at all.









What I mean is that MicrosoftÂ® Windows MediaÂ® Player 9 would show you pages and pages of information about the band i.e. history of the band, current line up, discography etc etc ...not just a few tags.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry paul , i dont know of any other prog that gives that much info , have you tried uninstalling it in control panel and reinstalling mp9 ?.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

JAMES HOW GOOD IS RIVER MEDIA PLAYER AND IS IT WORTH BUYING>

Tom


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Dunno if this helps









http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsme...nfo_how_to.aspx


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ncon said:


> At risk of throwing another idea into the pot, what about Winamp?
> 
> I am on Version 5.21 and have almost my entire CD collection on it (over 35,000 tracks) many many CD Rips.
> 
> ...


I use Winamp a lot. Version 5.32 now - dated 21 Nov 2006. So can't get much newer.



Silver Hawk said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > another vote for winamp here
> ...


I found the info in

File>View File Info

Granted I haven't got it to scroll the info but maybe it does?


----------

